# Delete/Reset Mylink Stored Memory?



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

So a while back I somehow accidentally saved a "favorite artist" on XM to Mylink and needless to say I cannot figure out how to get rid of it? 

Every time a song from this artist comes on, a message pops up asking if I want to listen to their song, and I find it rather annoying. I have tried resetting Mylink from the user menu and I have had the battery disconnected for several hours and still this artist remains stored on Mylink. Everything else seems to reset, including my preset stations. 

Anyone else run into this and/or found a way to clear it?


----------

